# Getting a Tegu Cage



## CaseyUndead (Jul 27, 2008)

Okay. So, since i'm pretty sure the tegu i'll be getting this week from Bobby will outgrow the temporary rubbermaid bin i have for him really fast... i'm going to go ahead and order an 8 x 3 cage now from boamaster, so that i can pick it up at the reptile show in raleigh at the end of august. Should only be about 500 dollars, and i really like the smaller one i got from them for my boa. here's some of the pics of that model they have on their site: <!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.boamaster.com/EnlargedCage.asp?itemid=18">http://www.boamaster.com/EnlargedCage.asp?itemid=18</a><!-- m --> It looks pretty roomy, and the door doesn't come all the way down to the bottom, so maybe the substrate won't spill out every time i open it, ha!

Anyway... i plan on, when i get it and get it all set up, moving the Teg into it. The only thing is, is it okay for a little baby to be in such a big enclosure? If i put lots of small hiding places in there, will that keep him from getting stressed? 

Also.. i have a small-ish uv light tube and a heat lamp to use while the teg is staying in the rubbermaid container.. but i think when i move him to the big enclosure, i'll use a powersun so i can have it all-in-one. What wattage powersun would you reccomend for an 8 x 3 enclosure?


----------



## AB^ (Jul 27, 2008)

the tegu wont mind the space, the space will not stress it out. However, you'll have a hell of a time finding your tegu in that size cage, you might consider partitioning it in half to make finding the little guy easier on you.


----------



## Gx3 (Jul 27, 2008)

As long as you can keep the humidity and temps right in the tank i'd say the bigger the better. I use the 160W powersun and would recommend it.


----------



## hoosier (Jul 27, 2008)

i with AB. that will be a pain to try and find him. but that cage looks awsome! 8)


----------



## PuffDragon (Jul 29, 2008)

Let me know how you like the enclosure. I might have a custom one built by them.


----------



## Kharnifex (Jul 29, 2008)

i believe tboamaster will make a devider for it if you wish aswell.

they told me they could make that same tank able to seperate in half for moving.


----------

